# Option to hide banner



## lavenderchic (Jan 12, 2009)

There should be an option to hide the "Long Hair Care Banner forum" at the top of the page. You know when you at work or around those who believe long isn't possible and have nothing but negative thigs to say. Just a thought


----------



## Allandra (Jan 12, 2009)

lavenderchic said:


> There should be an option to hide the "Long Hair Care Banner forum" at the top of the page. You know when you at work or around those who believe long isn't possible and have nothing but negative thigs to say. Just a thought


If you use FireFox, you can use AdBlock to hide it.


----------



## lana (Jan 12, 2009)

I wish I could hide it, because I minimize my screen at work and when I flip to the next page, that's the first thing that comes up! All bright and bold for others to see...


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Jan 12, 2009)

Any solutions for someone who uses IE--besides switching to FF! 



Allandra said:


> If you use FireFox, you can use AdBlock to hide it.


----------



## Rei (Jan 12, 2009)

brooklyngal73 said:


> Any solutions for someone who uses IE--besides switching to FF!



switch to FF! no seriously, IE's terrible. There are no adblock extensions for IE, you'd have to go through a third party firewall like Zone Alarm or Filtergate (I think you might have to pay for filtergate though)


----------



## beverly (Jan 13, 2009)

There is not an option currently available to hide the Long Hair Care Forum Banner.


----------

